# To the groomers this afternoon...



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I'm off the the groomers today with Maisie .... I generally do it myself but her legs are so matted I don't really know what to do with them.

Her coat was on the long side when we went away in August, and although she was well looked after she wasn't brushed or combed at all. The legs were the most matted ... I've managed to sort out the rest ... but the leg mats are so big that I think they will have to be dealt with by a professional ..... only I know that means shaving

Not looking forward to it ..... will to a "before" and "after" pic later.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue ... please dont worry ... I am sure teh groomers will do their best .. 

My Honey is getting matts for frequently now .. since her season I have noticed a change in her coat .. I think she may be getting slightly darker too ...I find matts all the time .. and she hates me brushing them out .. may be time she had a trim too  

I must admit when I take them to a professional groomers next I may travel .. to Adam's or Nicoles .. if they will have my cockapoos .. as I would like to blog about my dogs professional grooming experience ... and of course meet Adam and Nicole too  

Oh its all good fun in our crazy cockapoo world, matts, grooming and lots of cockapoo chat xxx

Sue, I will check back later this evening for a Maisie before and after xxxx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi sue 
Just chat to the groomer and see what options you have. 
It is a shame but long hair does Matt easily. 
Suggestion would be keep in a slightly shorter coat rather than from long to clipped back. 
It will pay dividends with the wet weather coming!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Jojo
Your grooms will be free of course!
Ax


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Hi sue
> Just chat to the groomer and see what options you have.
> It is a shame but long hair does Matt easily.
> Suggestion would be keep in a slightly shorter coat rather than from long to clipped back.
> It will pay dividends with the wet weather coming!


Thanks Adam, I do tend to keep her coat slightly shorter now but have to admit the legs had escaped my attention for a while


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Jojo
> Your grooms will be free of course!
> Ax


Ahh Adam ... that is so nice  I am really flattered .. thank you so much ... I will bring Picnic along for her first cut .. and blog the experience too ...

I will bring some naughty cakes .. you put the kettle on and we can talk Cockapoo.. as we do it so well  

You have made my day.. thank you xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

forgive me for my ignorance , are cockapoo coats easy to brush ? im ok with a brush but no where near competent enough to make it look nice .. we would use a professional groomer (like i did with millie my westie) but can you brush a cockapoo daily ? 
j x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Julie, 

I am not a groomer so others on here will be able to help as professionals.... 

But as a puppy it is good to have lots of brushing and grooming just to get them used to it, your puppy wont matt, well not yet  ... I brush my puppies 3 times a week just for the contact and 1:1 time, plus bathing at home is easy when they are small and gets them used to it too ...

Adult Cockapoo coats can matt, the hairs intermingle and forms knots, these can be brushed out if found quick enough, but sometimes cockapoos need to be cut as matts become a never ending battle lol.. I brush Honey all over .. she is matt free and two days later I find one .. grrr ..


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

julieash said:


> forgive me for my ignorance , are cockapoo coats easy to brush ? im ok with a brush but no where near competent enough to make it look nice .. we would use a professional groomer (like i did with millie my westie) but can you brush a cockapoo daily ?
> j x


cockapoo coats need brushing dayly or atleast once a week a full brush and comb through the coay to get all the nots. a puppies coat is a drem to work with untill around 7-9 months old then the coat starts to mat and you realy need to put in the work. very few people keep a full coat as it takes alot of work. most stick to comfort a convenient clips that are fairly short. 

if you never brushed your cockapoo between groomes the groomer would probably just have to clip them very short every visist for the sake of the dog. but if you put in the work you ccan keep a slightly longer coat.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Sue ... please dont worry ... I am sure teh groomers will do their best ..
> 
> My Honey is getting matts for frequently now .. since her season I have noticed a change in her coat .. I think she may be getting slightly darker too ...I find matts all the time .. and she hates me brushing them out .. may be time she had a trim too
> 
> ...


If you come all the way to Nicole's to get your dogs groomed I'll be offended if you don't drop in for tea as I'm only down the road


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Gosh Sue how small will Maisie look if she gets sheared! I hope you have a sympathetic groomer prepared to put in the time. One of Izzy's grooms took 4 hours because of the matting and the groomer made it clear to me she would not be doing that again and shaved her at the next groom. Must admit it has been easier to care for and we are off for another groom tomorrow - hope i have passed the brushing test and Izzy doesn't get shaved again. Await Maisie pics with anticipation. xxxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh gosh!... just off there now! She's quite well brushed and looked after except the legs .... so am expecting a cockapoo on sticks! Will post pics later! Sue x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they have such skinny legs and little feet when shaved.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> they have such skinny legs and little feet when shaved.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh poor babies, perhaps a new nickname is in order ...............


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Oh gosh!... just off there now! She's quite well brushed and looked after except the legs .... so am expecting a cockapoo on sticks! Will post pics later! Sue x


Laughing at the image it conjures up and looking forward to some photos


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Waiting in anticipation...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Back now from the groomers and am actually very pleased .... she looks all puffed up, as they do after grooming, but although she cut mats from her legs and they are very short in places, she also left longer bits where possible.

So the bottom half of her legs is uneven but never mind .... she is now mat-free! :whoo::whoo::whoo:

Here are the pictures:

BEFORE


























AFTER


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! they did a great job!! not sticky at all, poofy yes, but that will calm down...Lovely!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fluffy is fine .... that will settle .. 

I think she looks great ... she is rather dinky and cute ...I just like her anyway ... regardless of her hairdo...  

You must be happy though .. its a great job and no matts ... perfect and practical .


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks lovely! It's always a shock when you collect your dog from the groomers as they just look so different as their coat looks so straight!!

x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks lovely and rather pleased with herself too.

Lets see if she remains that clean after the Surrey Meet


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh bless her, Maisie looks great. 
Love her bow!

Karen x


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi I am getting my Cockapoo puppies in a couple of weeks time. I am a groomer but have never actually groomed a Cockapoo (not many round here). I intend to leave the coat around an inch long and may just use thinning scissors to keep them trim. I will definitely brush out their coats every other day so they get used to it. The more you do this the less traumatic it will be when they go to the groomers. As far as mats are concerned I would suggest getting a pair of safety scissors (these have rounded edges at the end so do not hurt the dog) and always slice through the mat or downwards. It is then much easier to brush out. Never cut a mat or knot across as this will leave a big hole in the coat which won't look very nice. 

Happy grooming !

Sue


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

suerandall said:


> Hi I am getting my Cockapoo puppies in a couple of weeks time. I am a groomer but have never actually groomed a Cockapoo (not many round here). I intend to leave the coat around an inch long and may just use thinning scissors to keep them trim. I will definitely brush out their coats every other day so they get used to it. The more you do this the less traumatic it will be when they go to the groomers. As far as mats are concerned I would suggest getting a pair of safety scissors (these have rounded edges at the end so do not hurt the dog) and always slice through the mat or downwards. It is then much easier to brush out. Never cut a mat or knot across as this will leave a big hole in the coat which won't look very nice.
> 
> Happy grooming !
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. That's what I try to do with mats and it generally works well, with the help of my Les Pooches brush, but Maisie's leg mats were beyond help!  However the groomer has done a great job ... £35 well spent. 

What sort of cockapoo are you getting? Maisie is American cocker x mini poodle and my other one Bess is a working cocker cross.

Sue


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sue, she looks fab, you must be thrilled and a little bit relieved! It's lovely when they look all gorgeous and fluffy and smell so nice - shame it doesn't last long


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sue, she looks fab, you must be thrilled and a little bit relieved! It's lovely when they look all gorgeous and fluffy and smell so nice - shame it doesn't last long


Thanks Clare ... yes I am a bit relieved as had thought she would look quite odd! Now she is mat free I should be able to keep on top of it for a good while. She keeps scuttling along the floor though ... I think she's been shaved a bit too much around the lady bits! 

I'm sure all will be well by the time we meet up at VW!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sue she looks brilliant and her facial expression is so Izzy like. You obviously have a good groomer. Xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice cut  She looks very Poodley as well, nice curly coat  & I love her colour!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Phew!! Thank goodness for that!! They did a good job!! Lovely and matt free


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She looks great !


----------

